
Ask HN: What concept marks your boundary of knowledge in your area of interest? - whimwell
Even experts have a limit to their skill set and knowledge base. I&#x27;m curious what concept you consider just beyond reach of whatever skill you are honing, hobby you are learning, or existing area of expertise.
======
johnsonjo
I posted this elsewhere today here on hacker news, but my Discrete math
teacher once said to our class that to learn something you basically have to
already know it so in that sense I see a lot of things as barely if not far
out of my reach. I also understand he kind of meant by this that knowledge in
theoretical fields like Mathematics comes in steps. So I never think oh I
could never do that. Currently actually grasping linear algebra. I never took
a course for linear algebra in my CS curriculum I chose the least math
involved emphasis I could in CS and I turned out to regret it because once I
got to the funner abstract math I actual found out I enjoyed it. I’ve felt
Linear Algebra is just outside my reach so machine learning has been something
hanging over my head for a while now, because I haven’t put my time into it
yet because I haven’t meet the necessary prerequisites. But honestly I’m kind
of just trying it anyways. I have a decent enough Math background at the
moment that I can just go for learning machine learning but I haven’t yet. I
keep circling around it but I think analysis paralysis is getting to me. Self
learning is a bit hard for me when it comes to dedicating my time solely to
one thing because there is so much I want to learn across the CS discipline.

~~~
raincom
I believe your teacher. People take courses because such courses are mandatory
or for credits. Unintended consequence is learning. Even if your goal is to
master, you have to scratch the surface first time. Later, you can go back and
establish new connections between problems and topics, and see the history
behind these problems. Then you will know the depth of ignorance (or things
one doesn't have knowledge of).

------
giantg2
The concept that I consider to be unachievable is being successful.

